# Lexmar Jump drive



## billdb (Nov 26, 2004)

I need to download drivers for my lexmar jump drive.Pls tell where I can go.Thanks.
Billdb


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Do you mean Lexar jump drive?

If so check here. http://list.driverguide.com/list/company1290/
I'm surprised your windows doesn't load the drivers itself. Are you using XP?


----------

